# Vanda and Slipper Orchids Symposium



## ORG (Oct 4, 2022)

The 2nd international Vanda and Slipper Orchids Symposium will be held in Apopka at 4 - 5th of november.
Really an exciting program, which you can read International Vanda & Slipper Orchid Symposium

My friend C.X Canh will give a talk about the slipper orchids in Vietnam and I will talk about the news in Paphiopedilum and especially also the hybrids with th enew species.
I will bring also my new books with me.
Best greetings
Olaf


----------



## Ray (Oct 4, 2022)

That's a rather disparate combination, no?


----------



## Guldal (Oct 4, 2022)

ORG said:


> The 2nd international Vanda and Slipper Orchids Symposium will be held in Apopka at 4 - 5th of november.
> Really an exciting program, which you can read International Vanda & Slipper Orchid Symposium
> 
> My friend C.X Canh will give a talk about the slipper orchids in Vietnam and I will talk about the news in Paphiopedilum and especially also the hybrids with th enew species.
> ...


What a pity it's so far away! Any chance that the dual appearance of you and C.X. Chan could be duplicated next year in Dresden?

We have been very lucky here on ST, that Chan has been sharing so many of his spectacular photos of Vietnamese plants in situ! Your collaborative efforts, by the way, that once in a while appear in 'Die Orchidee' (sometimes with different co-authors) are also much appreciated! 

Kind regards, 
Jens, Kopenhagen


----------



## ORG (Oct 4, 2022)

I will be in Dresden. If it is possible to give a presentation, I don't know. Bur I coud ask Canh, ifhe would be interested tocome also to Germany for a talk.


----------



## rauhaariger (Oct 5, 2022)

As much as I would be happy about such an event in Dresden. My fear is that after this winter nothing will happen in Germany, by then they will have destroyed this country over a period of time.


----------



## Rhouse (Oct 5, 2022)

I’m very sorry excited. This about 30 minutes from where I live. Looking forward to the lectures and great conversations. I’ve got so much to learn. Hope to see some of you there. Let me know if you’re going. We can try and connect.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2022)

Hmmm, I may be able to make that. Plus I have a present for Mr. Canh.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Oct 8, 2022)

I am planning to attend. The speaker line up looks wonderful.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 8, 2022)

Booked all my travel on wed. Hopefully get to meet some of you folk in person!

@Eric. We look forward to your presents! 

*;-)*


----------



## Rhouse (Oct 8, 2022)

so looking forward to meeting everyone. Asking ahead for patience with all my newbie questions.


----------



## troy (Oct 8, 2022)

I got a ticket, looking forward to meeting everybody!!! I hope tom is there!!


----------



## ORG (Oct 9, 2022)

So see you in Apopka.


----------



## richgarrison (Oct 10, 2022)

ORG said:


> So see you in Apopka.


Thanx for starting this post…. 

The content at these symposiums had been getting kind of thin, and when this was announced a while back, no speakers had been indicated (at least from what I recall). So I wasn’t even considering it


----------



## NYEric (Oct 11, 2022)

Damn, we have a bridge demolition scheduled for that weekend now!! I may have to meet up with Troy to get my package to Canh x!


----------



## abax (Oct 11, 2022)

rauhaariger, who is "they" who are destroying your country? Germany is a very strong country. Why would anyone want too destroy it?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 6, 2022)

Can some of the people that attended the event give us a little update? Was it a successful event? What was great about it and what didn't you care for about the event. And most of all, what did you get? Where there compots and flasks available? Do, please tell all.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 7, 2022)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Can some of the people that attended the event give us a little update? Was it a successful event? What was great about it and what didn't you care for about the event. And most of all, what did you get? Where there compots and flasks available? Do, please tell all.


I thought the symposium was excellent and successful, and it exceeded my expectations. I am not sure the exact final attendee count but I think attendance was in the mid 40s. So, a nice size group to have good discussion and make connections. Of course, my preference swayed towards the Slipper talks.  Having said that, the Vanda talks expanded my thinking about vandas and aeridinae. All of the speakers were fabulous being both knowledgeable and entertaining. Also, the dinner and auction were also a highlight for me. It was causal, fun, and a great way to wrap the event. 

By way of a wish list, I wish there there was a talk on Phrags. All of the slipper talks centered on Paphs. As a Phrag lover, I would like more Phrag talks and Phrag buying options. Although this did not surprise me, the heat in Florida is not terribly Phrag friendly. I am guessing there are not a lot of Phrags in Floridan collections. 

Since the vendors were with the Fall Orchid Festival, there was a nice variety of genus to choose from outside of slippers and vandas. I could have missed them but I did not see many compots or flasks. Spring Water Orchids had a few compots. I purchased a compot of Paph Beluga (emersonii x thaianum) after seeing one in Olaf Gruss' presentation. Of course I bought more. I will share a list later. 

Bottomline, I would recommend the symposium. It was worth the trip, including bringing my husband and one year along.


----------



## Scott Ware (Nov 7, 2022)

Thank you for the wonderful feedback, Darlene. We were all delighted with this year's event and were thrilled to meet so many first-timers who came from near and far to attend. As you point out, Florida can be a challenge for Phrag lovers but many Florida orchid growers do grow them very well. Plus, people come from all over to attend the symposium, so we will do our best to schedule a Phrag program for next year. The new venue turned out to be a big part of this year's success due in part to its proximity to the vendor sales, BBQ and auction at Krull-Smith but also because free parking is ample and the location is so accessible. A couple improvements we are looking forward to include the installation of a brand new SILENT air conditioning system and robust sound/speaker system before next year's event.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Nov 9, 2022)

In the highlight reel, I should have mentioned an amazing group of folks running the show and adjusting in the moment, as needed. As seen above. 

Thank you and the team @Scott Ware and @Krull-Smith!


----------



## Krull-Smith (Nov 9, 2022)

Djthomp28 said:


> In the highlight reel, I should have mentioned an amazing group of folks running the show and adjusting in the moment, as needed. As seen above.
> 
> Thank you and the team @Scott Ware and @Krull-Smith!


Glad you enjoyed it! @Scott Ware does a fantastic job, and we couldn't do it without him.


----------

